# #3 -Parade of Waterfall tops from the workshop



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are the first watefall tops that we finished in the workshop.
Naneast has made 3 beautiful, different tops. they are all wonderful. There are more coming too.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Love them all.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Such beautiful work!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

These are gorgeous - nice work girls!


----------



## Mjean (Sep 4, 2012)

You're gving me some good ideas.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice. I love the way it being worn. I visualize it differently on the hanger.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mjean said:


> You're gving me some good ideas.


The workshop will be open for about another month so drop by and maybe get some ideas and join us. no signup, no cost, just join in. go to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

If you are subscribed to* Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234* just click on that section of the home page then go into the workshop you wish to view.

if you aren't subscribed,(it isn't on your home page) - go to the home page and scroll down to the bottom to the Section list and click on it--then you will see the heading of our workshop see above, and make sure you are subscribed -- from then on you will be able to click on it whenever you go to the home page. meanwhile it can be reached by the above link.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very pretty tops & shawls!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG they are all so different and so gorgeous. I would love to know the yarn name and weight and needle size used in each one. Could that be posted to give us less imaginative KPers a better idea of how the various choices work up? The Butterfly looks like it was done in stockinette. Was it? I would also love to know how Naneast finishes them so quickly. I'm still working on my first one. Oh well, I tell myself, I'm in it for the process, but I still can't wait for the product to be completed. Keep up the great work waterfallers!

Ellie


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all beautiful


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

They are all so different yet beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,great work. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I just like the way each one drapes, and the colour choices are nice as well. Really like the black and silver one.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

All are so pretty!


----------



## bebblady (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the forum and new to posting and I am not understanding how to join the workshop, where the pattern is or other pertinent info for the project. Could someone please coach me through this?

In gratitude,
Bebblady


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bebblady said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and new to posting and I am not understanding how to join the workshop, where the pattern is or other pertinent info for the project. Could someone please coach me through this?
> 
> In gratitude,
> Bebblady


Click on the following link - it will take you to the main page of the workshop -- click on waterfall top -- and just start on page one and join in.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Welcome to KP and I hope you enjoy the workshop --


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW!!!! Busy hands!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow the are all beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

aljellie said:


> OMG they are all so different and so gorgeous. I would love to know the yarn name and weight and needle size used in each one. Could that be posted to give us less imaginative KPers a better idea of how the various choices work up? The Butterfly looks like it was done in stockinette. Was it? I would also love to know how Naneast finishes them so quickly. I'm still working on my first one. Oh well, I tell myself, I'm in it for the process, but I still can't wait for the product to be completed. Keep up the great work waterfallers!
> 
> Ellie


Ellie, I'm a restless person who likes to see the finished piece. As soon as I start something I just keep going as fast as I can. I like to knit one thing at a time, finish it, then go to the next. Very rarely I have more than one project at a time. These tops are so simple that I finish them quickly. I love the technique of making it top down because I can change the style as I work.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

humdinger said:


> These are gorgeous - nice work girls!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They're wonderful!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Naneast you are a fast and excellent knitter. All of your waterfalls are beautiful and you look so good in the one you modeled (the second one). Your color and yarn choices are lovely. It's a great pattern because each one can be tweaked to give a totally different look. I think a lot of my abundant stash will end up in some variety of this pattern. I wish I could move my hands as fast as my brain can come up with what I want to make.

Ellie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Naneast said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > OMG they are all so different and so gorgeous. I would love to know the yarn name and weight and needle size used in each one. Could that be posted to give us less imaginative KPers a better idea of how the various choices work up? The Butterfly looks like it was done in stockinette. Was it? I would also love to know how Naneast finishes them so quickly. I'm still working on my first one. Oh well, I tell myself, I'm in it for the process, but I still can't wait for the product to be completed. Keep up the great work waterfallers!
> ...


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Lovely work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the original waterfall top. I put some stitches on a large needle and starting knitting top down. I ended up with this and it has taken off from there. 

Just to give you an idea of how this workshop evolved. Note how different each one is from the others. lots of fun for me to see the original design turn into such beautiful tops


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

hi Designer 1234. How did you get the lovely design where you increased. Did you use the yarn over technique


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

hi Designer 1234. How did you get the lovely design where you increased. Did you use the yarn over technique


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

actually I knit in front and back. but one of the others used a yarnover -- not sure which one it was. I had absolutely no idea how it was going to end up as I saw a top in a high end store window and thought I would try it. It worked out pretty well, and here we are. .

I also added a crochet border which I won't do again. I am too hippy - with the black and silver top I just crochet double crochets for 3 rows and it finished it off nicely. then I crochet up the fronts and across the neck. same with this one.

I just checked the cream butterfly used yarnovers on the increases. very pretty. we just all did our own thing and more are coming.
They are so easy -- and it just gives you a start and you can go whatever way you want. lots of fun doing. I am starting another one for Christmas as I have some fairly fine rusty red yarn, it is acrylic but it is quite pretty.


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

I love, love these. They are all gorgeous!! Can you share 
the pattern or the location?
Thanks for sharing!

Marilynn


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grimsley said:


> I love, love these. They are all gorgeous!! Can you share
> the pattern or the location?
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Marilynn


We are holding a workshop where we are making these tops.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and click on waterfall workshop. read the topic from page one and start your top! no charge, no signup -- just have fun.


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!!

Marilynn


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is Peanut's beautiful top. I love the yarn she used. I am posting a second picture showing the crochet work on the bottom


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting!! These are beautiful as well. As I get more comfortable with knitting, I want to try different patterns..and this will be the first!!

Marilynn


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out the other "Parades" of finished results from other workshops.

Parade addresses on pictures.

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I love Peanut101's top. Very neat work. Well done to all ladies!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

click on 'my profile' subscribe to Knitting & Crochet workshops with Designer1234 -- that will put the section on your home page. Now you can go in and out to the main page of the workshop section and from there go to whatever topic you wish. Check out our confirmed workshops for 2013, our tech help workshop with Rachel, information and any of the current workshops in progress. Shirley


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

All are so beautiful, and so different from one another. That has to be my next major project after I finish the sweater of many colors I'm working on now - PS almost finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Raybo said:


> All are so beautiful, and so different from one another. That has to be my next major project after I finish the sweater of many colors I'm working on now - PS almost finished.


Great, cant wait to see it -- I will put it in the sweater parade

The waterfall is a lot easier and quicker. you will find it fun rather than time consuming.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- some of my Waterfall top students are interested in starting a top after Christmas. If there is enough interest I will do so.

The current project is closing on the 20th but if there is interest I will open another one in early January. I don't want to do that unless there is some real interest in this project.

Check out the current workshop at

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and click on Waterfall top. Please post either there or here if you might be interested. It would start in early January.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is another waterfall top made by averilc

I love the colors and she pointed the sides rather than the back. lovely job! I am also showing my brown one the same shape. 

All of these tops started with a few stitches at the beginning, markers dividing the shoulders - a marker at the back or the sides. 

Then we increased every other row.

I think we will be doing another workshop in the new year. 

Designer


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

WOW, they are all sooooo beautiful. I want one, they look so soft, what a pleasure to wrap up in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*We have just decided to open a 2nd Waterfall top workshop on January 2/13*.

The current workshop will close on the 20th.

A lot of the ladies who have made one or more are going to join us again, and design different tops using the basic idea. We have a lot of fun in this workshop and I hope you will consider joining us.

If you are unable to do so, all our workshops will be left available for All KP members to refer to in the future.

If you don't know where to find us-and we are not shown on your 'home page'
see the different subjects in blue at the top of this page. Then click on 
*my Profile*,(don't click on your avatar) and you will see the information on different sections. click on subscribe- to "Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234" and you will put it on your home page - you can then access us by clicking on it at any time.

It will take you to our main page and you can read all the information topics as well as visit the workshops. _ There is a page there where you are welcome to post and ask us questions - please use this page only unless you are taking a workshop_. I hope to see you all there and come and have fun with us in January! Designer and prismaticr- workshop mgrs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is another waterfall top I just finished for a family member for Christmas

The main color is a very dark blue with a bronze,light blue fleck and a bronze strip. I like the way this one hangs. I finished it with 3 rows of double crochet on the bottom and the sleeves.

I wouldn't ordinarily wear it with jeans, but I was in a hurry and wanted to get it wrapped and away.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is another waterfall top I just finished for a family member for Christmas
> 
> The main color is a very dark blue with a bronze,light blue fleck and a bronze strip. I like the way this one hangs. I finished it with 3 rows of double crochet on the bottom and the sleeves.
> 
> I wouldn't ordinarily wear it with jeans, but I was in a hurry and wanted to get it wrapped and away.


I agree; it hangs nicely. I hope to make one in the new year and I'll remember the 3 rows of double crochet which probably helps give weight to the yarn. Looks really nice!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another waterfall top I just finished for a family member for Christmas
> ...


It works out much better than the first one with the crochet shells. mind you it was a heavier yarn so you have to do each one separately. I am hoping we can put a patterns or change them a bit for those who have already made one- although this one will be one of the ones they can do.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely colour combination. Goes great with the orange T-shirt. Looking forward to seeing more next year.


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

such beautiful work.......... :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This one was made for larger person than me-but it still looks okay. I just started out with a few more stitches at the neck and larger needles. this pattern is so forgiving. She is a size 3x and phoned me that it really suits her and fits well. so as you can see the lacy tops work for larger people too. 

I am a regular large and love the lacy look. Shirley


----------



## Jo Preston (Nov 16, 2012)

Shirley- designer 1234: I have just received my size 13 needles with 60 inch cable and want to do the workshop you are starting in January of 2013 R/T the waterfall top. I am around a 2x size which is loose on me. When will the new workshop start? I have put a "Watch this topic " as instructed. Am I in the right place for this top?????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be opening the workshop tonight or tomorrow. I will announce the actual opening when I have it set up. watch here and you will then go to the workshop . meanwhile make sure you are subscribed to the workshop section - information as to how to do that is in this thread. 

see you there. I will announce it here and on Main and it will show up on the daily digest the day after I open it. Shirley


----------



## Jo Preston (Nov 16, 2012)

just found what I needed for the waterfall to, hadn't read far enough. I'm finishing tops for my 4 great neices and must get them done befor they out grow them.LOL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone --* the 2nd waterfall top workshop is now open *!

It is workshop #12 (2nd waterfall top workshop)-- read the instructions for finding us in a previous post (actually more than one ) and join us. please put us on your home page so that you can reach us easily. click on workshop #12 and you will be there and ready to start knitting

you don't have to sign up and it is free which is the same for all our workshops.

see you there I hope. I promise you will have fun doing this project. All the information for the original waterfall Workshop #3 is also there although it is closed and you cant post there already just click on it and read it too. then go back to #12 and join right in.

Some of us are going to try some new ideas as far as color choices and different techniques, including incorporating lace or possibly cables in them. Designer.

it will also show in the daily digest - tomorrow for one day.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

All are lovely, flattering,and versatile!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

See the information below - I just announced that it is open and there is information as to how to get to the workshops on this topic. This is NOT the workshop section. go to it, click on workshop 13 and you will be there. no signup and no cost. just start reading and join in.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Lurker2 just finished her Waterfall top in the 2nd workshop*. Here it is.

She made it into a shawl rather than a coat-sweater. It will be wonderful for the cool New Zealand weather next Winter -- Great job Lurker!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Designer!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Designer!


you are welcome!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Designer!
> ...


What a joy it is looking through the Waterfall top Hall of Fame. (my name - LOL) Truly beautiful and amazing how different they all look. Each one is so beautiful but I have to congratulate my friend Lurker. Beautiful job of knitting and I know you will enjoy wearing this. So nice and lacy and lovely combination of colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

aw shucks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is Montgal's waterfall top. I love the colors. nice job!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is another waterfall done by Naneast (#3) love it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is Gwen's waterfall it is lovely

Sorry everyone - 
Gwen and I each posted her beautiful top -- as I would have to ask admin to remove it - we will leave it here. 

Good job to all of the ladies who have made this top.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally finished


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

These tops are wonderful! Beautiful colors,too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie, Congratulations on your gorgeous top. To think you did this while recovering from hand surgery. Truly amazing and beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Montgal and Naneast, Congratulations to both of you. Gorgeous work. Each one is so different from the other and I know each of you will look beautiful in your new tops.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I need help! I would like to take the Waterfall workshop . I cannot get to the part of the workshop itself. Only to pictures of gorgeous tops and comments, not to the workshop itself. Help, please!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Hi Jobikki, this is the link you need to find the workshop then scroll down to No. 12.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks averilC I was out and didn't get here very quickly. right address too. Thanks so much.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks AverilC. I have done that. I cannot find instructions to knit the item , though.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

There are no instructions that look like a knitting pattern. Instructions are on the first page. Be brave, read through the workshop and go for it. Designer and all the other KPers who have done this will help with any questions you may have.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi - designer here -- just go in the workshop and look the chart

post once you are there and I will come in and help you get started. it is a fun, easy top to make. Shirley I will wwatch for your post. go to page one and the beginning page will get you started but post first and then I will know you are there. Designer.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I finally got to the workshop and found the information there.
Thank you, AverilC and Designer 1234. I cannot wait to start the beautiful top.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Just gorgeous, all of them


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is AMZ' (Anne's) beautiful top. This is from the 2nd workshop as well as the most recent pictures here. It looks so nice on her. Anne your photo program is different than mine so I don't know how to enlarge them. It looks great ! Maybe you could download a larger picture! thanks, Designer


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Have finally finished knitting my second waterfall but have a dilema. i need to put a border but cant decide what colour(s) to use. (I have no more of the main colour left, knitted until i ran out) I also cant decide whether to knit, crochet or i-cord. I would love to have your suggestions please. I really need to get this jacket finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I might use the dark blue (small strip) collor - It is lovely-- don't forget to put it in the Parade - I think the link is on here. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think I might use the dark blue (small strip) collor - It is lovely-- don't forget to put it in the Parade - I think the link is on here. Shirley


I wasn't very bright yesterday - it is in the Parade -- if you want me to put it in the workshop pm me and I will give you my email addy and you can send me a picture and I will put it in the* Workshop*


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

These shawls are beautiful!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I, too am new to the Designer Workshops. Please could you give me some help, re the order of "doing things".eg, Do I get the pattern first ? i have signed on for the Wingspan scarf. will I be notified ? or can anyone just join in. Thanks in advance for any info that you can give me.

hettie


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love them all too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hettie -- go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.htm

and then scroll to #23 The wingspan scarf click on it . read the workshop information and carry on with the class. Please post 'I'm in so that I can include you on the count and then I will delete your post. have fun. it is a great workshop


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just finished crocheting my first crochet watefall. I found it faster to workup than the knitted waterfalls, and like it just as well. I made it shorter than the knitted waterfall, and I am happy with it. I will get my husband to take a picture when I wear it and will post it then. I will block it tonight.

hope you like it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That is beautiful! Shirley, I love it.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful, Shirley. I am making a crocheted waterfall too. I will post a photo when I finish


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Beautiful, Shirley. I am making a crocheted waterfall too. I will post a photo when I finish


I would love to see it -- did you make a knitted one? sorry if I should know.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I would love to see it -- did you make a knitted one? sorry if I should know.


I did but I did not like how the yarn looked so I frogged it and I am redoing it in crochet


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jobikki said:


> I did but I did not like how the yarn looked so I frogged it and I am redoing it in crochet


I always crochet around the neck and around the waterfall, even when it is knit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is the crochet waterfall - after it was blocked. I quite enjoyed doing it . It will be nice for the summer here in Calgary.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful, Shirley! It looks even better on you!
Jovi


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Beautiful, Shirley! It looks even better on you!
> Jovi


Thanks - my face is a bit off kilter as i had surgery under my right eye two months ago but it is healing nicely and hopefully the scarring will disappear by the time a year is up.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks - my face is a bit off kilter as i had surgery under my right eye two months ago but it is healing nicely and hopefully the scarring will disappear by the time a year is up.


I did not even notice it. I was also reading your resume noticing your other art pieces from your website. You are a very multi talented lady, Shirley!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jobikki said:


> I did not even notice it. I was also reading your resume noticing your other art pieces from your website. You are a very multi talented lady, Shirley!


Thanks very much. I hope you went back before the knitting as I just started knitting again a couple of years ago. spent ll years doing quilted landscapes. thanks for the kind words.


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes they are all beautiful.......... :thumbup:


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Do they come to a point in the back?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

3mom said:


> Do they come to a point in the back?


yes they do - I like them with the back point. some of the girls didn't put in the back point --


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Beautiful, Shirley! It looks even better on you!
> Jovi


I lengthened my sleeves -- like it a lot better - those old flappy arms don't show! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Beautiful, Shirley! It looks even better on you!
> Jovi


I lengthened my sleeves -- like it a lot better - those old flappy arms don't show! :thumbup:


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

You hit the jackpot with this one! The pattern and style are lovely and the colours suit you so well.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally got my second Waterfall Shawl finished, yesterday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally got my second Waterfall Shawl finished, yesterday.


This is so gorgeous. Colors and knitting. Very special Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BRAVO I know this one got you through!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I lengthened my sleeves -- like it a lot better - those old flappy arms don't show! :thumbup:


So pretty and you look so happy in it. Are you back. Oh sorry, I started on the last page and you probably said something already. Will check. I know what you mean about those flabby old arms. It's already started here too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is so gorgeous. Colors and knitting. Very special Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BRAVO I know this one got you through!!!!


I find it helps to have a garter stitch project, mindless works when one is stressed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it helps to have a garter stitch project, mindless works when one is stressed!


Yes, our Brains on Knitting. A wonderful project for getting the endorphines flowing. Proven with repetitive knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, our Brains on Knitting. A wonderful project for getting the endorphines flowing. Proven with repetitive knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Julie, your waterfall shawl is lovely. I wore mine a lot on top of many outfits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Julie, your waterfall shawl is lovely. I wore mine a lot on top of many outfits.


Thank you! I am expecting to gift this one- although I do love the colours- my next will be in red colours through orange, yellow and into turquoise and green- I will be interested to see how the yarn knits up over the very long rows. But that one will also be gifted when finished!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Julie, I love your shawl. There don't seem to be any points. How do you do them?
Ellie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Julie, I love your shawl. There don't seem to be any points. How do you do them?
> Ellie


Possibly they would show more had I blocked it - but I don't have the space to do this with ease- I did wonder about tassels to weight them- they are there- just not prominent!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

All are beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Julie, your waterfall shawl is lovely. I wore mine a lot on top of many outfits.


yours was very lovely Nan -- I loved the different way you wore it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Photographs of a small waterfall shawl that I knitted for my next door neighbour


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your Waterfall shawl! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

